# Infuse Specialists creating magic items



## astriemer (Jan 11, 2005)

Do infuse specialists get a discount on creating magic items that only use infuse lists since all their infuse spells count as have the 10 minute duration?

Also, I don't see that is says so explicitly, but am I correct in assuming that a mage creating a magic item that uses spell lists cannot give the item a list that he does not know? What if the caster has the Pantheist Priest feat?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 11, 2005)

In hindsight, I kinda wish I'd made the Infuse Specialist so that if you spent 1 MP, you got an hour, instead of 0 MP for 10 minutes.  I would not suggest letting PCs get price breaks on magic item creation with the feat; that was not the intention of the rules.

To create a magic item, you need to know all the spells that item uses.  For a one-use charged item you just need to be able to cast the spell into the item one time, so Pantheist Priest would work for that, but for multiple use items or wondrous items, I'd generally say that the feat shouldn't let you make items you normally couldn't, unless you made a particularly good offering to the god.  The feat lets DMs and players have a bit of leeway, so if it works for the story, I don't think it would be too unbalancing, as long as it was only used occasionally.


----------

